
Billionaires Made So Much Last Year They Could End Extreme Poverty Seven Times - paulpauper
http://time.com/money/5112462/billionaires-made-so-much-money-last-year-they-could-end-extreme-poverty-seven-times/?ref=
======
sharemywin
I'm by no means against fixing inequality and agree that public policy is
probably the solution, but the problem is if you just start increasing money
the poor too fast it will just increase inflation.

And if you don't fix the monopoly/cartel problems prices go up and profits go
up to offset the increase in taxes.

